# Source for open-cell foam



## Dan Knowlton (Jan 9, 2009)

Has anyone tried this source?

http://www.foambymail.com/SFF-/speaker-filter-foam-30-ppi.html

Dan K.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Did you read the note, "not for use in aquariums"? There are several places that sell open cell foam, but rarely is it suitable for use in aquariums.


----------



## Dan Knowlton (Jan 9, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> Did you read the note, "not for use in aquariums"? There are several places that sell open cell foam, but rarely is it suitable for use in aquariums.


Nope, missed that - thanks.


Dan K.


----------



## Mark13 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Aquarium-safe, water-proof reticulated foam for filters.*

Sources for aquarium foam (water-proof reticulated foam). And, a very good description of water-proof reticulated aquarium foam, from AngelsPlus.com:

*"Many of these Hamburg Mattenfilter style filters have such a large surface area that they out-filter much more elaborate and expensive filters on the market. Maintenance is simple and there is almost nothing to ever break or wear out. 

PPI - stands for "Pores per Inch". So, 50 ppi means 50 pores per inch, which means they are smaller pores than 15 ppi, which is only 15 pores per inch. 

Smaller pores tend to clog quicker, but offer more surface area. Literally all pores sizes will over-filter a heavily stocked aquarium. The biggest considerations are usually how quickly it will clog or are there any new-born fry that may swim into a large pore size." *

FYI, you can place a coarse sponge (15 PPI Coarse) in front of a medium sponge (30 PPI Medium), before a fine sponge (50 PPI Fine). This will catch large crud in the coarse 15, then smaller pieces in the medium 30, and fine pieces in the fine 50 PPI, then perhaps followed by a "polishing pad or sheet". Or, just use the 15 in front of the 50 PPI. Your choice.

*AngelPlus.com links:* 
http://angelsplus.com/FiltersCustom.htm
http://www.angelsplus.com/FiltersSponge.htm



*Other sources, some of which are round, some are rectangular blocks:*

http://www.shop.trilbytropicals.com/Eshopps-Square-Large-Foam-689076128254.htm

http://www.shop.trilbytropicals.com/Eshopps-Round-Large-Foam-689076128056.htm

http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/1474/Filter-Foam-Reticulated

http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/456/Sponge-Filter-Extra-Large/reticulated/0

http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-su...acement-sponges-ati-hydro-sponge-filters.html


----------

